# Pressurized CO2 using paintball tank



## Afyounie

Hi everyone,

I have gained a lot of help and information from this site, and I want to help others. This thread describes how I am creating a pressurized paintball setup and I hope this helps others who want to do the same. I got help from oregon aqua on how to make this all work. The picture below is what I have done so far.









The Smart Parts adapter allows for the tank to be attached to any standard CGA-320 type regulator. The adapter solves the problem by making the tank into basically a standard co2 tank(it pushes down on the pin). It has a knob to open and close the tank. This part is really the only thing needed to make this whole setup work. I got the adapter from gppaintball.com. Here is the link:

http://www.3gponline.com/paintball/product_info.php/products_id/747?osCsid=a7f4bb97a51c11cea37833

Most places charge $20 for this adapter. The regulator attached is from beveragefactory.com and is a standard economy regulator. It fits onto the adapter perfectly with no need for any nylon washers, since the adapter and the regulator have rubber washers already.
I will be using a needle valve from *discovervalve.com*. I recommend this site if you need to get a needle valve, but don't have the money to purchase those nice tiny ones. These needle valves are fairly heavy, but they arn't very large. They work pretty good as I already use one for my 20gal setup. I am going to try and make my own bubble counter, and I will use a glass diffuser, probably from aquaticmagic ebay store.

I hope this helps others who are trying to create a paintball Co2 setup. Thanks again oregon aqua for your help.


----------



## natdc2

Thanks you for the writeup! It was very informative. But I was wondering how long this 20oz bottle would last...let say in a 4 gallon nano or a 29gallon? Could I just order this needle valve http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=CO3151http://www.beveragefactory.com/342.shtml. and plug into the regulator or would I need some other adapter?


----------



## Afyounie

That needle valve would not fit the beverage factory regulator. The regulator is 1/4" NPT, which means it is 1/2" OD. You could probably find an adapter to go from 1/4 NPT to 1/8 NPT. NPT threading is really common and can be found at all hardware stores. I just don't know how easy it would be to find an adapter for this particular conversion. As for the tank, I am going to try a 9 oz tank and see how long that lasts at about 1 bps. I will probably upgrade to 20 oz when it runs out. IMO I wouldn't use this setup for anything bigger than a nano.


----------



## natdc2

Ic. Well which needle valve from discovervalve.com would you recommend? Would this one work http://www.discovervalve.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=D&Product_Code=101056&Category_Code=mini_valves . Then I would have to purchase a 1/4 male npt hose barb in order to run the tubing?


----------



## hoppycalif

I found the easiest way to get the fittings needed to hook up something like this is to take the parts to a good hardware store and either search their supply of hose barb fittings, pipe threaded fittings, etc. or ask the clerk to find the ones you need. Before I started doing this I would buy 3 parts for every one I ended up actually using. I would be embarassed to say how much I spent trying to adapt a surplus regulator and an ebay needle valve to a CO2 system, before I finally practically gave the whole mess away and bought a Milwaukee regulator. That was a DIY project that didn't pay off, to say the least.


----------



## natdc2

Haha Hoppy, I have to agree with you. My head is hurting like heck currently just some researching online from previous thread on what size adapter and etc...My best bet is just to wait until the regulator /check valve arrive, then take it to a local hardware store to get all the necessary fitting.


----------



## oregon aqua

when i had the 20oz on my 55gal it would last me about 3 weeks. my 9oz as a backup would last me between 4 to 6 days. thats when i figured out i needed a bigger tank. im happy to see others try this

im also interested to see how long a 20oz or 9oz last on a more suitable aquarium (not a 55gal). 

this is also an awesome backup for when your getting the bigger tanks filled.


----------



## mikenas102

Using the Red Sea paintball regulator, I get 5-6 weeks out of a 20 oz paintball tank. I have this set up on a 12 gal. Nano Cube. I run approx 1-1.5 bubbles per second.


----------



## Afyounie

natdc2, I use the needle valve you linked to and it is a nice one, needs a good bit of adjusting to get the right bubble count though. Hoppy is right about going to the hardware store and get the fittings then. I go to home depot with the needle valve, and get the fittings then, because the needle valve and the regulator have the same threading this time. The last regulator I got had a hose barb in place of the output unlike this regulator.


----------



## reybie

Afyounie, the cheap regulator you used, will it work on a standard tank and what is the difference between say a JBJ or Milwaukee?


----------



## Afyounie

It will work on the standard tank, as all co2 tanks have CGA-320 threading. It has no solenoid or bubble counter. It has a safety release valve and the 2 gauges. The gauges are cheap, clear plastic covers on them. This regulator was originally for carbonating beverages, while the JBJ and Milwaukee seem to be for aquarium use directly. In the end, this regulator works well, and I have had no issues with the one on a 5# tank thats been running for 3 months, yet that one is about $10 more. I think I like this new one better though.


----------



## reybie

Thanks, so if the setup is a 24/7 CO2 dose this could be used with just a needle valve?


----------



## hoppycalif

No needle valve will be sensitive enough to control a 800 psi inlet pressure down to a few bubbles per second flow rate. You have to use a regulator to drop that pressure down to 10-30 psi, and then it takes a good needle valve to control the flow at a few bubbles per second. That is a very, very low flow rate.


----------



## Afyounie

reybie, the needle valve will control the bubble count well, just remember to set the regulator to between 10-20 psi output pressure. Also when setting up for the first time, make sure you open the needle valve all the way, since if the valve is exposed to the high pressure of the co2 tank, it will break.

hoppy, I don't think reybie was planning on connecting a needle valve to the co2 tank directly, especially since there are no fittings to attach the two.


----------



## reybie

Thanks, I forgot about this thread until now. Yeah, I was just thinking about the possibility of using that cheap regulator and a needle valve for bubble count control.


----------



## drawingblank

Hey is it necessary to have a needle valve or can i just have a regulator with 200psi? and also to attach the co2 paintball tank to the regulator would i be able to find an adapter at home depot orr something because 15 dollars is a lot for that little valve


----------



## oregon aqua

> drawingblank
> Re: Pressurized CO2 using paintball tank
> Hey is it necessary to have a needle valve or can i just have a regulator with 200psi? and also to attach the co2 paintball tank to the regulator would i be able to find an adapter at home depot orr something because 15 dollars is a lot for that little valve


hello
needle valve is needed for fine adjustment of co2 to get it down to bubbles per second. you need a regulator that can get it low but they usually cant go that low. needle valve also help to prevent the end of tank dump.

as for the adapter i doubt you will find it anywhere but paintball places. you can try paintball stores but i find the valves are getting harder to find their, since the passtime is heading more towards nitrogen. e-bay has them all the time. i got two valve replacement style ones for 10 bucks once. http://www.paintball-online.com/ is another place.


----------



## drawingblank

so it would be ok to just get a one gauge regulator that reads up to like 200 psi and get a needle valve and an adapter and i should be set?


----------



## Afyounie

The adapter is actually very nice, and well worth the 15 or so dollars. I wouldn't just get a reg and needle valve though, I would also get a bubble counter. This helps when you need to measure just how much co2 is going into the tank. It especially helps at the end when the co2 is about empty, because the rate of bps increases. You can make your own bubble counter though so that is makes it almost free.


----------



## drawingblank

so would this regulator work? http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-CO2-R...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
i think i will get that adapter and how much would the needle valve cost?


----------



## Afyounie

Yea that will work. Though it only monitors the outlet pressure. Look for a needle valve that you want. I mentioned discovervalve.com in this thread, but there are other valves to buy.


----------



## Logan's Daddy

Here's the setup I built,



Bubble counter:


Regulator, Needle Valve, Solenoid, bubble counter, tubing, and adapter all bought on eBay for a total of $73.50 + shipping.

Add any standard paintball tank, a $5.00 timer and a 50 cent brass nipple to connect the regulator to the adapter and you're in business.

Bought this kit with Regulator, needle valve, bubble counter, tubing, and electric solenoid combo on eBay, $67.00 total, Best deal I've seen for all that's included, quality stuff too...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Complete-Kit_W0QQitemZ230250372845QQihZ013QQcategoryZ117435QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

+ this adapter $6.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/ASA-Paintball-CO2-Adapter-Fill-Station-Remote-On-Off_W0QQitemZ270235308739QQihZ017QQcategoryZ310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also added one of niko's $10 hagen elite mini reactors, see the thread below.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

one 20oz tank at 1bps / 18 hrs a day has lasted over two months and still feels full (heavy) and tank pressure has not wavered a bit. Keeps my 34g at a consistent 30ppm co2.


----------



## YankyTexan

If I was to purchase the setup as detailed in Logans Daddys post with the exception of the Hagen mini reactor could I just route the Co2 tube to the inlet on my return pump?

My system setup is detailed in my signature below. I patterned the tank after the Current USA 34g Solano. Basically I bought a 37g Perfecto tank and inserted a 1/4" sheet of acryllic to form a 4" partion at the back of the tank. All components (filtration media, heater, pump etc) are hidden from view except the return spray bar.

Thanks in advance for any and all input.


----------



## Logan's Daddy

Running it through the return pump should work out just fine, the only concerns would be noise from the bubbles hitting the impeller in the pump (minimize that with an airstone on the end of the co2 line) and the only other issue would be that co2 breaks down rubber parts quickly so any rubber gaskets or o rings inside the pump can be damaged by running it straight through. That's why I use the reactor, it's practically disposable at $7 and saves me from rebuilding my main filter all the time.


----------



## leolucido

Logan's daddy,

I got the same adapter from Ebay and bought a CO2 regulator from Beverage Factory. Isn't it that both the regulator and adaptor are female? In your picture set-up above did you use a male-male coupler or I just think that the CO2 regulator is female? 

I'm excited and can't wait to see the difference from my DIY to pressurized.


----------



## Logan's Daddy

I went to Home Depot and bought a 1/8" brass nipple that was threaded (male) on both ends, one end fits directly into the CO2 adapter and the other end fits into a small brass bushing that has 1/4" male threads to fit my regulator has and converts down to 1/8" female threads for the brass nipple. 

The nipple and bushing were each about $1 in the plumbing department.

I can post a pic if it doesn't make sense, let me know.


----------



## oregon aqua

pics please


----------



## Logan's Daddy

OK, so my regulator has a 1/4" threaded hole in the back that a bushing like this  can fit into. The outside of the bushing is 1/4" male threads, and the inside is 1/8" female.

Next, I screw a 1/8" nipple like this  into the 1/8" hole in the bushing and the other end into the eBay co2 adapter from my previous post above.

The whole thing ends up looking like this:  (Click the thumbnails for larger) easy, right


----------



## leolucido

sweet! it all makes perfect sense now! 

I knew I was missing something in the picture. Thanks for all the help!

Happy growing to us all.


----------



## leolucido

Afyounie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> http://www.3gponline.com/paintball/product_info.php/products_id/747?osCsid=a7f4bb97a51c11cea37833
> 
> Most places charge $20 for this adapter. The regulator attached is from beveragefactory.com and is a standard economy regulator. It fits onto the adapter perfectly with no need for any nylon washers, since the adapter and the regulator have rubber washers already.
> I will be using a needle valve from *discovervalve.com*. I recommend this site if you need to get a needle valve, but don't have the money to purchase those nice tiny ones. These needle valves are fairly heavy, but they arn't very large. They work pretty good as I already use one for my 20gal setup.
> 
> So I have the same regulator from Beveragefactory.com which already comes with a tuning valve that will adjust the PPM. So what's the use of an extra needle? Doesn't the regulator's built in needle already do this?


----------



## leolucido

mikenas102 said:


> Using the Red Sea paintball regulator, I get 5-6 weeks out of a 20 oz paintball tank. I have this set up on a 12 gal. Nano Cube. I run approx 1-1.5 bubbles per second.


not to sway anyone from buying the red sea system but, during my hunt for paintball system setups I spoke to a guy who had the Red Sea system before. He said the build quality on it was really bad and it broke down on him after 3 months and he swears never to buy another one.

Hope this helps


----------



## simpsota

I've been running my Red Sea regulator for a year now without problems. I purchased my actuator separately to save $$ and it's still working as well.

I'm not trying to say they're great, just providing another data point for reference.


----------



## Brendan Redler

what about what this guy is doing?

http://www.derekparr.com/minico2/


----------



## Afyounie

Pretty much the same idea as the rest of us, but he has no gauges. I like to have gauges just so I can get an exact reading on what the pressures are and if the cylinder is about empty.


----------



## oregon aqua

i like his idea but i would be concerned about "end of tank dump" most regulators can stop that but no regulator? i would think even a secondary regulator would stop the dump and are pretty cheap. clippard makes a model.

?


----------



## oregon aqua

hey can this be a sticky??????????????


----------



## orlando

Here is something new we just received. Its Nano Regulator with Nano Cylinder.
Unreal...
Still testing it out, should be ready soon..... There is a solenoid attached to it on the back, you just cant see it..


----------



## foofooree

orlando said:


> Here is something new we just received. Its Nano Regulator with Nano Cylinder.
> Unreal...
> Still testing it out, should be ready soon..... There is a solenoid attached to it on the back, you just cant see it..


thats really cool! Looks so spacey:laser:


----------



## orlando

Its for sure very tech..But none the less its very functional. It works the same as any other regulator with solenoid..


----------



## oregon aqua

wow that looks nice Orlando!!

when will it be in your store do you think? price est?


----------



## orlando

Thanks Oregon Aqua! We have them now, but are working on a fitting needed to get them filled at Paintball fill stations. The fittings are currantly being manufactured by a machine shop. The price is unknow as of now, but we think in the $150-200 range.
Its the coolest Nano presurized co2 rig Ive ever seen. The regulator you see is only 1 of 3 models we have. All 3 will be adaptable with paintball cylinders.


----------



## foofooree

orlando said:


> Thanks Oregon Aqua! We have them now, but are working on a fitting needed to get them filled at Paintball fill stations. The fittings are currantly being manufactured by a machine shop. The price is unknow as of now, but we think in the $150-200 range.
> Its the coolest Nano presurized co2 rig Ive ever seen. The regulator you see is only 1 of 3 models we have. All 3 will be adaptable with paintball cylinders.


thats a pretty good price, how many ounces is it?


----------



## orlando

Not ounces 95Ml or 95cc..Its about the size of a can of coke..Think Nano..


----------



## Ravenous

I am getting ready to build a nano aquascape cube and this would be perfect. I love your store, it's very Amano-esk without the price. If this comes out soon you will be a one stop shop for me.


----------



## smoote1987

So i posted this on the "Pressurized co2 on the cheap" thread but i think it goes here as much as it goes there.....

hey everyone new here but i actually own this product here and a paintball tank and its my whole set-up for pressurized co2. Well ok its the whole set-up for the source of my co2 gas i made a diy external powered diffuser as well but you really just have to put the output of the co2 tank on the intake of a filter and it works just as well.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/239899/product.web

the link is to a regulator for a standard paint-ball tank with a tank pressure gauage and needle valve all-in-one. I've had it for a month now and it works amazing. It comes exactly as seen in the link. Screws right onto the paint-ball tank (not included) and thats it.

so i guess my setup was something like

$40 for the regulator in the link with shipping

free paint-ball tank

$3.99 to fill the paint-ball tank at ****s sporting goods

so like 45 bucks

I think this is a good alternative to a high end regulator. oh and you can pretty much make a bubble counter out of anything. Mines currently just a vitamin water bottle with water in it. I have it all hidden away so its not as unsightly as it sounds. If anyone wants to know anything more about it just ask.


----------



## R33 GTR

hi i want to know if this adapter for paint ball co2 tank can be use to adapt to a regular co2 regulator

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pin-valve-Co2-R...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518cd7e0f6


----------



## R33 GTR

or this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ON-OFF-VALVE-WI...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a6872ed8


----------



## orlando

_*Neither will work for what your looking for. Those are Paintball cylinder valves, not adapters. I think your looking for this?
http://www.rebelbrewer.com/shopping...er-%2d-Paintball-Tank-Regulator-Coupling.html
*_


----------



## mikaila31

My 20oz canister lasts about a month on a 20gal. I also use Red Sea. I haven't had any issues with mine during the year I had it, except the solenoid died for a little. Some hitting brought it back to life. I also can't say anything on quality. It works like it is suppose too, thats all.


----------



## R33 GTR

thanxs orlando for that link


----------



## Sugar Cone

Orlando, will it come with the part between the reg and the tank (circled)? Im looking for just that.


----------

